# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الفتاة المسلمة >  يا الله ارضى عنا وارضنا برضائك يا ارحم الراحمين

## جنة الاسلام

هل هذه هي نعمة الرضا التي منحها الله لهذه الاسرة الفقيره السعيده .. على وجههم جميعا ابتسامة الرضا .. يكفي انهم يجمعهم سرير واحد يشعرون فيه بالحب والدفىء والحنان .. هذه الصوره في مثلها واصعب منها الكثير والكثير من الصور الحقيقة ..الغنى ليس غنى المال .. بل غنى الرضا بقضاء الله وقدره .. هذا ما تعلمته من الله سبحانه وتعالى .. تعلمته من دروس الله لي في تلك الحياه .. كلما كبر الانسان .. كلما ادرك ما كان لا يدركه وهو صغير .. فكل ما نمر به في الحياة ما هي الا اختبارات من الله .. يعلمنا بها الله ما لم نتعلمه ونحن في سن اصغر .. لازم الانسان يمر بمحنه كبيره في حياته .. وقتها هيشعر ان الدنيا انتهت وان الحياه اصبح ليس لها معنى وان الموت افضل بكثير .. ولكن عندما يمر وقت كافي على هذه المحنة القاسية ويفكر الانسان في الله فقط .. والاخره بعيد عن متاع الغرور وهي الدنيا هيجد ان هذه المحنة هي التي ايقظته من التفكير في الدنيا وما بها ..للتفكير في اخرتي وماذا سأعد لها .. هذا ما حدث لي بعد وفاة حبيبتي جدتي وصديقتي واختي رحمها الله واسكنها فسيح جناته .. التي تركت لي فراغ كبير من بعدها .. كانت هي لي كل شيء في هذه الدنيا قولت طيب هكلم مين بعدها ماهي كانت صديقتي الوحيده طيب هشكي لمين بعدها ما هي كانت سري في الدنيا ديت طيب هبكي في حضن مين طيب مين هيحس بيا بعدها كنت بتصل على رقمها ونفسي انها هي الى ترد علي اذي مش عارفه .. تعبت كتير اوي اوي اوي من بعدها بس طول الوقت كنت بتكلم مع ربنا ماهو انا ماليش حد الا ربناسبحانه وتعالى وجدتي .. واخذت افكر في حب الله لي .. علمني الله من محنتي التي كانت اصعب محنه مرت على في حياتي .. علمني الله ان ابتلاء الله لي هو حب من الله لي وصبري على الابتلاء حب من الله لي .. وتعلمي من اخطائي السابقه دليل على حب الله لي .. رضائي وقت الشده وانا على يقين ان بعد العسر يسر هو دليل حب الله لي .. صبري على تعالي غيري علي وانا على يقين بأنهم يريدون ان يشعروني انهم احسن مني بكثير هو دليل على حب الله لي .. مادمت على يقين بأن الله يحبني وان الله معي فلن اضل طريقي ابدا ان شاء الله .. يعلم الله كم احبه سبحانه وتعالى وكم راضيه بكل ما قد كتبه لي .. الاحسن ليس بكثرة المال ولا كثرة الشهادات .. الفقر ليس عار نختبىء منه وراء الجدران .. الفقر هو ايضا نعمة من نعم الله علينا اذا صبرنا وشكرنا ورضينا .. والاحسن هو الاحسن بتواضعه مع الله بتواضعه مع الناس .. هل سيحاسبنا الله بكثرة اموالنا ام بكثرة اعمالنا الصالحه ..يارب ارضنا جميعا بما تحب وترضى..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نَفَحاتُُ إلى الأخوات الداعيات 
كيف نثقف النساء دينياً 
أحكام تخص المرأة 
لباس المرأة أمام المرأة 
حكم استمرار الدورة الشهرية أكثر من 10 أيام 
حق المرأة في تزويج نفسها دون تدخل وليها 
خطوات الاغتسال من الجنابة بالترتيب 
ما هي صفات النساء الصالحات ؟ 
كيف يكون بر الوالدين بعد وفاتهما 
هل يكلف الله نفسا فوق طاقتها

----------


## احتاجك..

فعلا اعظم نعمة هي الرضا
يزاج الله خير

----------


## جنة الاسلام

جزاك الله كل الخير .. ربنا يدوم علينا نعمة الرضا اللهم امين ..

----------


## جنة الاسلام

استغفرك ربي واتوب اليك

----------


## ماحد شراتي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## جنة الاسلام

جزاكم الله كل الخير

----------

